# North Salem, NY -- One-legged/clipped wing pigeon needs home.



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

What is going on in the NY area?  We have another one-legged pigeon that will need a home. No band on the remaining leg and a wing was clipped to boot  . The post came in early today on 911 Pigeon Alert. I have emailed the foster mom for more details and a picture.

From the finder:

Somers Animal Hospital in Somers, New York, rescued a grey and white one-legged racing pigeon in August 2007. There is a band on the remaining leg, but no numbers visible. One wing was clipped. 

They have given the bird to me to house until a better facility is found, or the real owner contacted. If you are the owner of this bird, or if there is anyone who would like to house this pigeon (flying better now that the wing is growing in), please contact me. The bird is living with my chickens, obviously not ideal.

Please let me know if you can help


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Poor guy. I've seen a lot of feral pigeons (in SF mostly) with all the toes on one foot gone due to fishing string, but that usually leaves the stub of a foot. I wonder why these guys are turning up legless?  

Around Halloween I am always careful with my pets as there are the stories of people using animals for evil rituals and such at this time or year especially. I can't imagine someone would intentionally remove a leg and then let the pigeon live; what I mean is, it seems anyone who would do such a thing would go on to kill it as well.  With the wing clipped, it makes me think that maybe someone found it, was caring for it, and it got away somehow. I hope it does okay and you are able to help find a loving home for the little guy.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Poor fellow. Sounds like he may have been used for the training of hunting dogs.


----------



## KO Loft (Jul 1, 2007)

*dog training*

maybe he was tied up and released like it said for dog training so that the leg was amputated when he took flight. Have heard of foxes biting their legs off to escape. Maybe this guy did same but jerked it off when he tried to escape.

joe


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Those theories are heartbreaking and scary!

I agree with you, Maryjane, that we must be extra careful during these strange holiday rituals! Sad that people don't celebrate the real holiday, which is All Saints Day! So, we can prepare as well as call on the Saints for not only divine protection of animals but also the little children who will be going Trick or Treating!
I always had a party at my home every year with all the kids after going to a few neighbor's homes. The one good thing is that they FINALLY delayed the turning back of the clocks so that the kids will have more daylight!

I don't think I posted this...When the vet checked Hoppy's missing leg he felt it was due to a fracture at the joint...it may have eventually broke away and healed on its own. Nature really does have the best cures! Unlikely that someone repaired the leg and then set the bird free.

Not sure where North Salem, NY is located. I'll check on the mapquest.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

North Salem, NY is 57 miles away from me.  
I wouldn't have the time to go there.
I pray that someone will get this poor little guy.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

*"Edward Hopper"*

Here's the next email I got from the foster mom.
---------------------------------
We call the pigeon Edward Hopper, and it seems to be able to fly for at least short bursts. It is not overly people- friendly, but will tolerate handling quite well. 
It is primarily white with grey head, etc. and seems to be in good health 
overall. I will try to get a photo in the next day or so and post it.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

CHRISTIN RN said:


> North Salem, NY is 57 miles away from me.
> I wouldn't have the time to go there.
> I pray that someone will get this poor little guy.


Christin,
Maybe they would meet you half way. Just a thought.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Charis,
that is exactly what I was going to say. lol!

Flitsnowzoom,
would they meet halfway or even consider shipping???
Knowing the answers to those two questions might make placing it easier .

It sounds like a beauty!
-Hilly


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Hillybean said:


> Charis,
> that is exactly what I was going to say. lol!
> 
> Flitsnowzoom,
> ...


Great minds, Hilly...LOL


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Greetings, Charis & Hilly (AKA 2 Great Minds! LOL)


Sorry to respond so late...Did discuss with Terry last night.

Do you guys know if the Somer's Animal Hospital did a stool test or administered meds?
I know they stated that overall he was in good health save the missing leg and clipped wing.

My concern is the poor little guy getting pecked on by the lady's chickens.
Maybe they could keep him somewhere separate?

Let me know if there are any updates from the people. If they can't find someone near to them that will definitely give him a pleasant and loving home, they are welcome to bring him to me. I would ask for the vet documentation from Somer's Hospital to be faxed to my vet or given to me as well.

Thanks for working to help this little one-legged guy! Soooo sad.
I'll check back.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

I haven't heard back yet with a photo yet and haven't had a chance to ask her about shipping, but I'll PM interested parties her contact info.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Hi again, Mary!

Although I have my hands full at present with Bloomer, I was still wondering & praying about this other poor fella.
I'm sure you'll post any updates, but I just wanted to post my concern.
I can also call them for an update if you pm the contact info.
Are there any members in that area?


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi All -- I haven't gotten a recent update from the foster mom but I sent Christin some contact info so she has it if one of you needs it pm'ed to you. The moderators on 911 also have the contact info and can provide it via pm if I'm not on-line.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Greetings, Mary.

Thank you for the contact info.
I spoke with 'Eddie's' foster lady and she said that the woman whom brought Eddie to her will call me tomorrow and possibly bring him to me.

He was at the Somer's Hospital for approx. 1 month and she believes that he had stool tests but not sure if he needed/given med. treaments.

I will contact them to ask for the file to be faxed to my vet or if the woman would be kind enough to bring with her when she drops (new name...definitely LOL) to me.

Will update as soon as I receive further info.

Thanks again, Mary for working on this little guys behalf.
Blessings to you and yours always.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Still haven't heard from the woman who was supposed to call me today. 
Hopefully they found a home for him nearer to them.
I'll inquire on Monday to make sure he's ok if I don't hear anything tomorrow.
Just wanted to post a non-update, update!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for following up on this one, Christin. Hopefully someone will find out what's going on soon.

Terry


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

*Update On One-legged North Salem Pidgeon*

Greetings All...

It seems that while the rescuer's friend was getting ready to bring 'Edward Hopper' over to me, he flew from her hands and took off...probably to back home. She said he flew well and quickly...also that he had been examined by a vet and shown to be in good health!
They have been keeping a watch for him should he return.
My feeling is that he got back home safe and sound!


----------

